# Blackstone cookin and Recipes



## Paymaster

Here ya go!


----------



## Last Minute

Shrimp fried rice


----------



## pikehunter

Looks Great. I did the shrimp, chicken, steak combo a while back. Family ate it up!


----------



## WaltL1

Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/


----------



## NCHillbilly

WaltL1 said:


> Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
> Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
> Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
> https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/



My buddy has one, and it works good. You just lose the main draw of the Blackstone: a real big cooking surface. My 36" isn't hard at all to load up and take camping, I do it pretty often. The lil one is good as long as you're not feeding many folks.


----------



## Browning Slayer

WaltL1 said:


> Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
> Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
> Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
> https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/



Walmart has them on sale for $71 right now.. I've hinted to the wife on multiple occasions so she won't be surprised when I come home with one..


----------



## creekrunner

WaltL1 said:


> Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
> Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
> Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
> https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/



I have a 17” I bought first, but wound up getting a 36”. It’s just my wife and I mostly but the large surface and 4 zones makes it real nice. The 17 I’ll take camping. 
I’ve cooked for 6 on the 17” and it beats frying pans but can do much quicker and easier on the 36”


----------



## WaltL1

Thanks guys for the quick responses!
I think the 17" will do the trick for what I'm looking for especially at that sale price.
And if it doesn't, its sure not going to hurt my feelings if I end up with both


----------



## Studawg170

I will have to post a pic later but this has become a goto with steaks

Griddled Green Beans

Couple of packs of fresh green beans (snip both ends off)

Cook in olive oil on medium heat ....season with steak seasoning

Cover with dome until they start getting soft then hit them with some butter

Dang Good


----------



## pikehunter

Man, I will have to try that, sounds like those would be great with some taters on the 'Stone..


----------



## law dawg

So how does everybody do their shrimp fried rice?


----------



## NCHillbilly

law dawg said:


> So how does everybody do their shrimp fried rice?



I precook the rice and chill it in the fridge. Then put some butter on the griddle and dump it on there. Dump an egg on there and scramble it and mix it in. Cook the shrimp and whatever else you want squirt a lemon on them, mix it in with the rice, add some soy sauce, black pepper, and whatever other seasonings you want. Very simple and quick, but good.


----------



## EJC

*Pepper steak & fried rice*

First time trying pepper steak on the Blackstone, turned out great. I use a little soy and teriyaki in my fried rice.


----------



## elfiii

NCHillbilly said:


> I precook the rice and chill it in the fridge. Then put some butter on the griddle and dump it on there. Dump an egg on there and scramble it and mix it in. Cook the shrimp and whatever else you want squirt a lemon on them, mix it in with the rice, add some soy sauce, black pepper, and whatever other seasonings you want. Very simple and quick, but good.



Pretty much this^. I like to get the veggies about done before I put the rice on. Then fry your egg and fold it in while your skrimps are working.


----------



## GA1dad

Crab cakes/patties and grilled potatoes with ranch seasoning.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Got me a 36 while on sale and joined the family! Seasoned last night cooked up some bacon tonight to continue seasoning, ready to go!


----------



## pikehunter

Enjoy it! I don't think you will regret the purchase..


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Just over a week and used it 7 out of 9 days! Definitely need to expand my horizon, kept it simple, burger, tacos, breakfast couple other simple meals! Just Can’t get over how easy it is to clean up and no mess inside!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

WaltL1 said:


> Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
> Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
> Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
> https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/



I have the 17 we carry camping.  I am cooking for 5 on it.  You can cook 7 hamburgers on it, a couple packs of hotdogs, 4 nice size pancakes, or about 1/2 a pack of bacon.  It is easy to clean, and I bought the carrying bag for it too. Nice to keep everything together and protected


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Breakfast this morning, pancakes for my daughters, BEC sandy for me! Show me what ya cooking, need some ideas!


----------



## pikehunter

Dusted a few thighs with some Everglades seasoning and threw 'em on the griddle last night. They were et.


----------



## Crakajak

WaltL1 said:


> Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
> Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
> Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
> https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/


Did you ever buy one?


----------



## lagrangedave

For $71 you could use 2 17" side by side.....


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Finally got a blackstone tonight. Got the 28 for $118 Black Friday sale at Wally World


----------



## pikehunter

Congrats! you will never regret it..


----------



## centerc

WaltL1 said:


> Anybody have any experience good/bad/indifferent with the 17" Table Top griddle?
> Looks like it would be perfect for camping at the lake.
> Would only be feeding a couple folks and mainly used for breakfasts (bacon/eggs/pancakes etc) and sure looks easier than multiple dirty frying pans etc.
> https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/product/17-table-top-griddle/


We love ours and currently it in the kitchen counter .I offered to take it back to the garage and the wife said no . We open the window for ventilation .


----------



## georgiadawgs44

I thought I’d share some things I’ve cooked on my Blackstone. One thing I will say is you need a lot of counter space close to where you’re cooking. I keep mine in the garage and it’s challenging when cooking a lot of items. Sometimes if I’m cooking by myself I will set up a little card table to set everything on while I’m cooking. My only gripe about mine all the grease doesn’t run into the catch pan. A lot of it drips onto the floor. I ordered a clip on thingy off Amazon and it didn’t fit mine. Never got around to returning it so who knows where it even is now. Anyway, I put a little stick through the drain hole down into the catch pan and that helps but it still gets on the floor.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

A few more.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

How do you do your hashbrowns? Love them and need to get it figured out


----------



## Paymaster

georgiadawgs44 said:


> A few more.




Oh Maaaaan Yeeeeeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Kwaksmoka said:


> How do you do your hashbrowns? Love them and need to get it figured out


I don't know how GD44 does his, besides making them look absolutley delicious, But there's how I make mine:

Boil your taters for about five minutes, then turn the heat off and let them sit in the hot water about ten more minutes. Then grate them up. Cook them pretty hot, with a good bit of oil or bacon grease.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Kwaksmoka said:


> How do you do your hashbrowns? Love them and need to get it figured out





NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know how GD44 does his, besides making them look absolutley delicious, But there's how I make mine:
> 
> Boil your taters for about five minutes, then turn the heat off and let them sit in the hot water about ten more minutes. Then grate them up. Cook them pretty hot, with a good bit of oil or bacon grease.



I've never made them from scratch like NCH does them.. I buy either frozen shredded hash brown potatoes or lately I've been using dehydrated ones that come in a box. I had a guy give me a case of then. Each box is like 5 lbs. I soak the dry ones for about 1/2 an hour or thaw the frozen ones. All I do is put them in piles on the griddle with olive oil. Let them get good and brown on one side before you flip them over.


----------



## shdw633

georgiadawgs44 said:


> My only gripe about mine all the grease doesn’t run into the catch pan. A lot of it drips onto the floor. I ordered a clip on thingy off Amazon and it didn’t fit mine. Never got around to returning it so who knows where it even is now. Anyway, I put a little stick through the drain hole down into the catch pan and that helps but it still gets on the floor.



I had to beat mine on with a hammer...come to find out that's what they recommend doing to get those clips on.  I also have a large bowl on the floor to catch anything else.  It's easier to clean up and still doesn't get in the way when I am cooking.  They have a new wrap around table on Amazon that you can get for 36 inch blackstones as well that attaches to the top of the griddle and makes a table for you to work from.  Just a couple of thoughts....love my Blackstone to death!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

shdw633 said:


> I had to beat mine on with a hammer...come to find out that's what they recommend doing to get those clips on.  I also have a large bowl on the floor to catch anything else.  It's easier to clean up and still doesn't get in the way when I am cooking.  They have a new wrap around table on Amazon that you can get for 36 inch blackstones as well that attaches to the top of the griddle and makes a table for you to work from.  Just a couple of thoughts....love my Blackstone to death!!


The clip I ordered was to big. Believe me, I'm an expert and banging on things until they fit! lol I am going to check out that wrap around thing for sure! thanks for sharing that!


----------



## shdw633

georgiadawgs44 said:


> The clip I ordered was to big. Believe me, I'm an expert and banging on things until they fit! lol I am going to check out that wrap around thing for sure! thanks for sharing that!



Check out the new clips as they have screws on them now to tighten them to the edges of the griddle, I found those on Ebay.  Here is a link to that table on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Blackstone-S...=8-15&keywords=blackstone+griddle+accessories


----------



## georgiadawgs44

shdw633 said:


> Check out the new clips as they have screws on them now to tighten them to the edges of the griddle, I found those on Ebay.  Here is a link to that table on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Blackstone-S...=8-15&keywords=blackstone+griddle+accessories


That's pretty cool! I'm gonna have to get me one to put on mine. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have never had any problem with the grease not hitting the drip pan with mine. The only problem I've had with mine at all is the grease not wanting to drain down to the end fast enough, I usually have to push it toward the drip pan with a spatula.


----------



## pikehunter

Tried Paymaster's formula on some ribeyes and one sirloin and laid them upon the griddle. No complaints.


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Philly Cheesesteaks tonight on the Blackstone! I used some prime rib I cooked a while ago and had been in the freezer. It was very good!


----------



## nkbigdog

Thanks people!! Now you went and flung one on me!!!!!!!!! I could not pass up the deal on the 22in delivered to my door for 99.00..Can't wait as we loose power on my Mountain from time to time..
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Blackstone-22-in-2-Burner-Propane-Griddle-with-Cover-1842/306367610


----------



## nkbigdog

My 22 inch is on the way, Bride and I don't eat much and now due to health, don't intertain a groups like we used to. 22 will be more than enough for some company, I am wondering if with the lid I ordered, is it possible to make some wood smoke, to add addition flavor? might try some wet some hickory chips in a small tray in the corner, with the top down.


----------



## pikehunter

nkbigdog said:


> My 22 inch is on the way, Bride and I don't eat much and now due to health, don't intertain a groups like we used to. 22 will be more than enough for some company, I am wondering if with the lid I ordered, is it possible to make some wood smoke, to add addition flavor? might try some wet some hickory chips in a small tray in the corner, with the top down.




Never considered this but its worth a shot I guess. I am not familiar with the lid on the 22in model. I guess I'd make sure it is build to handle the temps. I have seen folks on videos use throw-away aluminum pans on the Blackstone to build heat. This may be an option for adding smoke as well..Again, not sure.
Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## nkbigdog

pikehunter said:


> Never considered this but its worth a shot I guess. I am not familiar with the lid on the 22in model. I guess I'd make sure it is build to handle the temps. I have seen folks on videos use throw-away aluminum pans on the Blackstone to build heat. This may be an option for adding smoke as well..Again, not sure.
> Congrats on the purchase.


Here is what I ordered.
https://www.blackstoneproducts.com/shop/22-table-top-griddle-hood/


----------



## specialk

WaltL1 said:


> Thanks guys for the quick responses!
> I think the 17" will do the trick for what I'm looking for especially at that sale price.
> And if it doesn't, its sure not going to hurt my feelings if I end up with both



I got the 22incher.....love it...i can use the big tank.....or small one....we take it tailgating....


----------



## nkbigdog

The 22 inch griddle, lid, Utensils, and gas line came in and assembled. Hopefully by next week I can season the surface, and give her a test run..


----------



## Head East

Love this thread!  Camping out to the lake. Momnem got me one for my birthday.  22” adventure. Still playing around with it, but love it.  Steak and skrimps, mixed veggies and asparagus with butter and garlic.  Mercy. Have to figure out how to re-edit pictures for size. 

Breakfast, I tried the hash browns with onions, lots of butter.  Ova ez eggs and toast. We also did some French toast with powdered sugar, syrup and nanners. Good as good gets!  

Thanks for some of these ideas!


----------



## tr21

bought a 36inch 2 weeks ago and love it. cooked breakfast , with pancakes, steaks and smash burgers on it so far. its great to cook on, I normally cook burgers  and steaks on a oak fire but I see me leaving my camp grill home come turkey season and taking this


----------



## nkbigdog

Took the lid off to season my 22 inch and finally finished. The Blackstone is seasoned and I am whipped. Had to deal with two critters also raiding the Blueberry Bush


----------



## 660griz

Got my 36" about a month ago. Not sure how I made it this long without one. I may never grill again. Wife loves it because now, I cook, and there is far less dishes messed up. Doing steak and hash browns tonight.  Can't wait to get it to the club for deer season.


----------



## Da Possum

How much does the 36' weigh?  How difficult is it to load and unload from the truck?


----------



## pikehunter

130lbs or so I'd guess so a pair of hand trucks or a buddy is helpful. The box is a little bulky but once its set up in place you are good to go.


----------



## tr21

you can take the griddle top off and its not too bad. i'm taking mine camping with me next turkey season. the camp grill will be left behind from now on


----------



## Head East

Cowboys n spuds


----------



## Head East




----------



## Head East

Spuds n vidalia onions in butter and cavendars.


----------



## Head East




----------



## Head East

Dinner is served!


----------



## Head East




----------



## tr21

yea boy, them good lookin vital's right there. maybe put some tony's on them tatters and onions.


----------



## Head East

tr21 said:


> yea boy, them good lookin vital's right there. maybe put some tony's on them tatters and onions.



I’ll have to look up tony’s , can’t say I know what it is.  Thx for the tip!


----------



## tr21

it's Tony Chachere's Cajun seasoning. I use it on about everything. steaks, burgers, chicken, tatters and onions. It's in a green shaker can, normally in the spice section of store's. good stuff


----------



## cjones

If y'all don't have the pancake dropper thingy, get one. It's a whole lot easier than trying to spoon or cup pancakes out. Did some pancakes, bacon, eggs, and sausage at the lake this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nuttin but a propaned fueled griddle.  I just don't get it ??


----------



## HermanMerman

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but a propaned fueled griddle.  I just don't get it ??



Cooking a blackstone breakfast outside in my tighty whiteys in the winter just feels like the right thing to do.  

Hibachi style chicken and rice, and burgers for a crowd make it convenient too.  Other than that, I don't fire mine up very often.  Everything else is better on the grill, but I'm sure there are more experienced folk here that can utilize one better than me.


----------



## Head East

What are y’all using for oil?  I have been using crisco and lard.  Sometimes I think I get the griddle too hot, especially for meat.  Thinking I need to slow my roll some.


----------



## 280bst

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but a propaned fueled griddle.  I just don't get it ??


The 1st ones were at da Huddle House


----------



## tr21

Head East said:


> What are y’all using for oil?  I have been using crisco and lard.  Sometimes I think I get the griddle too hot, especially for meat.  Thinking I need to slow my roll some.


I used flax seed oil to season it, and use olive oil to cook with


----------



## Head East

tr21 said:


> I used flax seed oil to season it, and use olive oil to cook with



I’ll give it a try!  Thanks.


----------



## LTZ25

280bst said:


> The 1st ones were at da Huddle House


And they were great but now we don't have to leave the porch !!!! They really are nice to have , bacon inside is a mess .


----------



## NCHillbilly

Head East said:


> What are y’all using for oil?  I have been using crisco and lard.  Sometimes I think I get the griddle too hot, especially for meat.  Thinking I need to slow my roll some.


Vegetable or olive oil. Crisco is the deal to season it to begin with.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but a propaned fueled griddle.  I just don't get it ??


It's a big propane-fueled griddle that you can cook a bunch of delicious stuff on at one time. What's not to get?


----------



## Head East

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a big propane-fueled griddle that you can cook a bunch of delicious stuff on at one time. What's not to get?



It is!  There is plenty of room on the flat top and it seems easier for a lot of other options.  I do have a griddle that I used on the fire pit, but the cleanup is a good bit more than using the Blackstone.


----------



## Head East

NCHillbilly said:


> Vegetable or olive oil. Crisco is the deal to season it to begin with.


Thanks NC.  I did use crisco on the seasoning.  I have not tried olive oil.


----------



## Arrow3

I joined the club last night. 

I walked into tractor supply and the manager asked me if I was interested in the last 36 in Blackstone he had. Told me if I bought it he'd let me have if for $150.

I told him to load it up . ?


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Anybody tried anything new lately? I've been doing the hibachi, burgers, tacos and of course breakfast! Very thankful to be able to use it outside and have such an easy cleanup! Where have you gotten your lids? for those of you who have one, i have a 36 and want to get a hard top for it, TIA


----------



## Arrow3

I made some fried spam sandwiches on mine this week ?


----------



## Patriot44

Will a Blackstone get hot enough for reverse searing a steak? Bouncing back and forth between griddle on the Akorn or using the Blackstone.

Thanks for any heads up.


----------



## Stonewall 2

Kwaksmoka said:


> Anybody tried anything new lately? I've been doing the hibachi, burgers, tacos and of course breakfast! Very thankful to be able to use it outside and have such an easy cleanup! Where have you gotten your lids? for those of you who have one, i have a 36 and want to get a hard top for it, TIA



https://www.amazon.com/Blackstone-5...ocphy=9011072&hvtargid=pla-449956261593&psc=1


----------



## tr21

Stonewall 2 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Blackstone-5...ocphy=9011072&hvtargid=pla-449956261593&psc=1


 thanks for the info stonewall, been looking for one of them on sale, its on order


----------



## BG77

In the club!!!! Walked into Wal Mart today and they had a new (rear grease trap) 36” already assembled. I’m guessing it was mislabeled because I bought it for $184!!!!!! I’m so excited


----------



## JHannah92

BG77 said:


> In the club!!!! Walked into Wal Mart today and they had a new (rear grease trap) 36” already assembled. I’m guessing it was mislabeled because I bought it for $184!!!!!! I’m so excited


That's a heck of a good deal. Welcome to the club.


----------



## pikehunter

You got one heck of a deal there! congrats and welcome to club Blackstone.


----------



## Arrow3

Cooked pizza on mine for the 1st time yesterday


----------



## LTZ25

Arrow3 said:


> Cooked pizza on mine for the 1st time yesterdayView attachment 1000367


Interesting . How did you make to dough ?


----------



## Arrow3

LTZ25 said:


> Interesting . How did you make to dough ?


I used this ...


----------



## Core Lokt

Looking hard at these...... Walmark had a big un for $196. %00+ CI cooking spane. If I had to guess 28-32" wide and 16" deep. Just a guess.


----------



## Core Lokt

Guessing it's like a grill and a big skillet??


----------



## tr21

wallyworld up here had their Blackstone accessories on clearance yesterday. so if you need anything might want to keep a eye out !


----------



## Artfuldodger

Thought I'd post this Mexican Discada Recipes collection for the Blacksone. It's a safe PDF file from my own PC.


----------



## GoldDot40

Wife promoted me into the Blackstone club for Christmas. The trick was to throw some hints earlier in the year about cooking her some Waffle House style hashbrowns, grilled cheese sandwiches and pancakes. Got the 28" ProSeries model w/ hard cover. Can't wait to get this sucker running.


----------



## ringorock

NCHillbilly said:


> I precook the rice and chill it in the fridge. Then put some butter on the griddle and dump it on there. Dump an egg on there and scramble it and mix it in. Cook the shrimp and whatever else you want squirt a lemon on them, mix it in with the rice, add some soy sauce, black pepper, and whatever other seasonings you want. Very simple and quick, but good.



This is how it is done. After you steam the rice, add butter. Stir it up to break up the rice. Wait until it hits room temp, cover it, throw it in the fridge over night. When you get ready to cook it, break the rice apart with your hands. This entire process gets rid of the stickiness. Once you take it to a griddle, hit the griddle with oil, make a hole in the rice, add butter. Add peas and carrots. And add a Japanese ingredient called hondashi, which is a dried bonito seasoning. Finish it with soy when it's almost done. Soy burns so you don't want too much on the grill for too long.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Any of ya'll know about the air fryer in the newer griddles ??


----------



## dang

After a whole lot of back and forth I got myself a 22in for my tailgate camp stove. Will probably use it just as much around the house as I will camping. Loving it so far. Got it seasoned up and so far I’ve made cheesesteaks, breakfast burritos, quesadillas and smash burgers. Everything’s turned out awesome


----------

